# What is the best all around monofilament (20 lb. +) for saltwater fishing?



## ccc6588

I've been using the Stren superbraid 30 lb. (8 lb. diameter) recently.  There are advantages and also disadvantages of braids. The disadvantages are that they tangle too easily especially when throwing light plugs. They are hard to tie especially in the dark. Simple tangles with other pier fishermen can be a pain. The main advantage is strength to diameter ratio meaning you can cast the hell out of it.

I have decided that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages and want to convert back to mono.

I don't have a lot of experience with mono 20 lbs. and above for castability. What is the all around best mono (castability, scratch resistance, strength). 

For lines less than 20 lbs., I've used Stren original, Stren Magnathin (not a good line), Stren high impact, Trilene XT, XL, Trilene big game. I must still have over 5000 yards of line in my garage. 

But what I need is info. on 20-30 lb range with the following priorities:

#1 castability
#2 strength
#3 scratch resistance


----------



## Newsjeff

Sufix Tri Plus.


----------



## jettypark28

*Isnt much*

to say to someone that doesnt like braid I guess cause i don't cast small plugs and if my braid tangle with mono...I win but then again, I don't like people fishing right on top of me....And on tying knots, come on!!! they arent that hard try Ande line...it seem like you try everything else already...oh i use braid and Mono....(they both have thier place) and even mono has alot of shortcoming, just have to get over it....Berkley is pretty good also


----------



## derekxec

stren high impact is good


----------



## al bundy

*berkly big game*

just me but berkly big game has never let me down.
momi or how ever yuo spell it is also very good but a lot more costly.
i realy like the new solor colors birds dont seem to fly into it as much and its very easy to see nicks in the line alos easer to see line break down from sun.


----------



## Dolphinpier

Momoi Diamond! I was a die hard Suffix fisherman until I tried Momoi Diamond 16 lb. test. Awesome line. JMHO

Jimmy


----------



## RACN35

ALL THOSE ARE GOOD LINES- BUT YOUR GOING TO PAY PAY PAY......I FISH ALOT, FRESH AND SALT WATER.....ON AND OFF THE BOAT,BEACH,JON BOAT AND CANOE.....WITH 40+ RODS REELS SPOOLED UP AT ALL TIMES THE BEST I FOUND "ALL AROUND" FOR ME IS _(NOT ON EVERYTHING BUT THE QUESTION WAS "ALL AROUND")_
YOZURI HYBRID- ITS NOT CHEAP BUT ITS NOT AS EXPENSIVE AS MOST OF THE OTHERS- I GOT A 1000 YARDS SPOOL FOR LIKE 15 BUCKS.

ALL I USED WAS 15 POUND TEST ALL SUMMER - 20+ POUND DRUM, A 47 POUND COBIA AND 100'S A SPADEFISH, 3 FLOUNDER CITATIONS AND EVEN TOOK 2 OF THOSE RODS CATFISHING......

MY 2 CENTS........


----------



## VICIII

RACN35 said:


> ALL THOSE ARE GOOD LINES- BUT YOUR GOING TO PAY PAY PAY......I FISH ALOT, FRESH AND SALT WATER.....ON AND OFF THE BOAT,BEACH,JON BOAT AND CANOE.....WITH 40+ RODS REELS SPOOLED UP AT ALL TIMES THE BEST I FOUND "ALL AROUND" FOR ME IS _(NOT ON EVERYTHING BUT THE QUESTION WAS "ALL AROUND")_
> YOZURI HYBRID- ITS NOT CHEAP BUT ITS NOT AS EXPENSIVE AS MOST OF THE OTHERS- I GOT A 1000 YARDS SPOOL FOR LIKE 15 BUCKS.
> 
> ALL I USED WAS 15 POUND TEST ALL SUMMER - 20+ POUND DRUM, A 47 POUND COBIA AND 100'S A SPADEFISH, 3 FLOUNDER CITATIONS AND EVEN TOOK 2 OF THOSE RODS CATFISHING......
> 
> MY 2 CENTS........


How is the stretch and diameter?


----------



## Digger

I use several different lines.
P-Line XXX TRA Strong 17-20 lb for conv
Sufix Tri Plus Spinning and conv 12-25lb
Gami 10-20lb light spinning and paractise casting(I got some cheap)
Big Game and Stren Hi-Impact I will use when my choices become limited and I need line. They are very reliable.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*I use*

Berkley Big Game and Offshore Angler.


----------



## chris storrs

sufix tri plus..casts great,awesome abrasion resistance,really not that expensize..i get 1 lb spools for under 30$...something like 2300 yards or something on there

berkley big game isnt bad either....


----------



## surf rat

*Yo-Zuri*

Has to be the worst casting line on earth.


----------



## RACN35

yea thats it- its the LINEs fault


----------



## barty b

I edited this because I realized you asked for 20lb+..... It is really expensive but try Sakuma. It is by far the BEST mono I have ever seen. You have to order it from the UK. I use it for shock leader in the surf. I use 50lb and 80lb for this pourpose. The diameter of the 50lb is about equal to big game 30 and the 80 is like BG 50! ZERO memory, limp as braid and really strong. I have some 20lb on order. I have 12lb .28 dia on one of my tournament reels.


----------



## Newsjeff

RACN35 said:


> yea thats it- its the LINEs fault


Obviously you don't know David. 

He's one of the best surf fishermen I've met. 

When Rat says something, everyone here should take note.

Naw, you don't have to agree with him. 

But you really should pay attention. 

Hey Rat, I still ain't sold on that Gami line you use.


----------



## surf rat

*Gami*

Hi Jeff. Hope you are well. That Gami 25 is the real deal man. I am trying the suffix Siege this year. The orange with a blue l.e.d. Photon Fusion head light shows up insane. Better stick to the catfish with that Yo-zuri. In Japenese that means Yo, this crap is stiff.


----------



## Newsjeff

Lots of guys down on the Island like the Seige. I am thinking of giving the Neon Tangerine a try when I run out of Tri. 

Good to see you and Tim on the Point a few weeks ago. 

Hope to see ya again soon.


----------



## Drumdum

Suffix and some of the other lines work great for drumfishin and anything to do with a heaver. Reason why,for me anyway,is because of the smaller diameter.. BUT overall best 20lb test mono for all types of fishin? IMHO it's berkley big game..


----------



## emanuel

Sufix. There's another line, Red Devil, that is pink but very strong. Used to have it on all my offshore stuff until it finally wore out and had to be replaced. It's great stuff, very little stretch and incredible abrasion resistance. Had a king take it across a buoy chain and it didn't break.


----------



## MacPE6

I use and will swear by siffix Tri, and if that is not avail I will get some Big Game.


----------



## Digger

surf rat said:


> Has to be the worst casting line on earth.


I concur that stuff maybe ok in Miami where it is 80-90 degrees but here it sucks a big time.


----------



## dingbat

Drumdum said:


> . BUT overall best 20lb test mono for all types of fishin? IMHO it's berkley big game..


I used BG for casting and then switched over to Sufix Tritanium a few years back when it first came out. I like BG when casting but when used on the trolling the stuff is like fishing with elastic. One good fish and it was time to change the line. The line turns white and gets real limp where it’s been stressed. 

I’ve been using Sufix Superoir for a couple years now and I really like how it performs on the troll. It’s not a bad casting line either


----------



## Mark G

RACN35 said:


> yea thats it- its the LINEs fault



Uh- what's a boater need casting distance for anyway 

J/k LOL 

I've been using Sufix Siege for awhile And it casts great but is not as abrasion resistant as Sufix Tri plus. IF casting distance is the number one priority I use Siege, otherwise it is Tri plus.


----------



## Surfcaster1

Berkley Big Game.


----------



## gzeke33

*Mono*

Lots of answers out there. I use Berkley's Trilene Supreme and have had good luck with it.


----------



## VICIII

who makes "bill fisher?"
I have been using that stuff (20lb) and it has been very good and was $22 for 2 lb..
I has been much better than Ande.... My big game was with 25 to it is hard to compare it to the Bill Fisher...

just did some digging... it is made by Sea Striker..
looks like there higher grade line..


----------



## cygnus-x1

Suffix Tritanium Plus.

Silky, Smooth, Strong and Abrasion resistant.


----------

